# Testausbau für Codesys



## Baronheart (15 Juli 2021)

Guten Abend,
ich bin relativ neu in der Codesys Programmierung und würde meine Programme gerne mal "richtig" Ausprobieren, die Simulation in Codesys ist nicht grade sehr übersichtlich.
Woher könnte ich eine Test-SpS, am liebsten von Wago bekommen, mit Kippschaltern usw.? Optimal wäre natürlich wenn die Testplatte schon vollständig und verdrahtet wäre. Jedoch würde ich dies zur not auch selbst in Angriff nehmen.

Lg und einen schönen Restdonnerstag euch.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Juli 2021)

Baronheart schrieb:


> Optimal wäre natürlich wenn die Testplatte schon vollständig und verdrahtet wäre. Jedoch würde ich dies zur not auch selbst in Angriff nehmen.


Die Testplatte passend zu Deinem Programm schon vollständig und verdrahtet? Oder würdest Du zu einer fertigen, kompletten Testplatte Dein TestProgramm passend schreiben wollen?


----------



## SPS_A (16 Juli 2021)

Vielleicht wäre ein Board, z.B. von Hera etwas für dich? (Kostet aber sicherlich ein paar Euro..)


			https://www.hera.de/files/hera_resources/Dokuments/hera%20Didactkatalog%202019%20DE.pdf


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (16 Juli 2021)

Wago Starterkit
sowas in der Art?


----------



## Frohnius (16 Juli 2021)

Baronheart schrieb:


> .... die Simulation in Codesys ist nicht grade sehr übersichtlich.



ich finde das gar nicht sooooo schlimm ... aber mit nur einem bildschirm wird das nichts ...
natürlich gibts bei vielen I/O recht schnell den punkt wo es unübersichtlich wird .... 
das löst aber eine "echte simulation" nicht, finde ich.

hilfreich kann es sein, sich eine kleine webvisu zu erstellen ...

es gibt wohl deshalb wenig produkte auf dem markt, da die simulation ja mitllerweile ganz gut ist   
bei schneider wurde die produktion ca. 2012 eingestellt ...

für siemens gibt es noch so etwas hier ...




__





						%product-title% kaufen
					

Top %brandid% Auswahl ✓ Schnelle & versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 89,00 € möglich ➥ Jetzt günstig online kaufen: %product-title%




					www.conrad.de


----------



## Baronheart (19 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Testplatte passend zu Deinem Programm schon vollständig und verdrahtet? Oder würdest Du zu einer fertigen, kompletten Testplatte Dein TestProgramm passend schreiben wollen?


Nein erstmal eine Testplatte, mit Buskoppler, und ca 2 Eingangs- und 2 Ausgangskarten, auf denen ich ein bisschen mit Codesys probieren kann, am besten wären natürlich noch die Passende Anzahl an Kippschalter dazu. Ich würde dann mehrere kleine Programme schreiben um so das System besser kennen lernen zukönnen und sie auf dem Testbrett direkt zu testen.
Natürlich würde ich die Komponenten auch selber verdrahten, auch eine alte ausrangierte SPS die mit Codesys kompatibel ist würde mir ausreichen.

Lg


----------



## Heinileini (19 Juli 2021)

Baronheart schrieb:


> ... ca 2 Eingangs- und 2 Ausgangskarten ... am besten wären natürlich noch die Passende Anzahl an Kippschalter dazu ...


Wir beginnen jetzt (vielleicht) zu verstehen, was Du vorhast und was Du vorliegen hast.
Aber leider ist das für uns immer noch sehr unkonkret ...

Zu der Art der Kippschalter, die sich gut eignen, kann ich nur empfehlen: "EIN rastend - AUS - EIN tastend" wie *z.B.*, weil man damit gleichermaßen Schalter und Taster "simulieren" kann.


----------



## Baronheart (19 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also,  wie beschrieben suche ich ein Testbrett um ein bisschen zu programmieren und das Progamm dann darauf auszuprobieren. Ich würde mir das Testbrett auch selber zusammen bauen, dazu suche ich eine günstige alte SPS die nicht mehr gebraucht wird.


Ja genau, die EIN rastend Taster an die habe ich auch gedacht.

Jeder ist doch mal mit einer kleinen Test SPS angefangen und hat es sich dann bei gebracht.


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Du kannst bei Codesys oder bei WAGO e!cockpit auch sehr viel mit der
Visualisierung machen.
Ansonsten gibt es Taster und Schalter bei Amazon wie Sand am Meer und
für kleines Geld, incl. Adern zum Anschließen. Außerdem Relais, Lampen, etc.
Wichtig sind Potentialverteiler, je nachdem was Du für E/A-Klemmen nimmst.


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2021)

Ach so, Adern anlöten (incl. Schrumpfschlauch) bleibt oft nicht aus, oder teurere Schraubklemmen an
den Tastern...

Fertige "Tastplatten" z.B. von Phoenix, sind unverhältnismäßig teuer, sogar bei ebay...


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2021)

Muß es unbedingt Codesys sein?


----------



## Baronheart (19 Juli 2021)

Ja, es muss eine Mit Codesys programmierbare SPS sein.

Taster anlöten ist kein Problem.


----------

